# wax spillage



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

You probably don't do a lot of cross-country skiing where you live, but I always used paint thinner to remove old wax off my skis. Give it a try.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Turpentine. That's what paint thinner is I think? I use distilled mineral spirits, which is distilled turpentine and does not smell as strong.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Scrape off what you can with a razor blade.....the rest will wear off...gee wax on floors...who'd figure


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

wax on white tile turns black after a while cause of dirt and stuff..


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

we have inlaid linoleum and I use a single edge razor blade.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

You can use a hair dryer to melt the wax then wipe it up with a paper towel. 
Sheri


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

A hair dryer does work well. An iron works well too. Put down a few layers of paper towel then apply the hot iron. The melted wax will absorb into the paper towels. Also, I believe nail polish remover will dissolve wax.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Goof Off works even better than mineral spirits. I never tried turpentine, but that is pretty similar to goof off and probably works good too.

Ditto on Sheri's melt and wipe idea. I do that too. In fact I use a heat gun just cause it's hotter and faster, but I wouldn't do that on anything other than a ceramic tile floor.


----------

